# Pretty trip checklist



## smidge (Jan 23, 2016)

was wondering what you guys go over and check before taking your boats out. planning on taking mine oit for the first time this week and m would appreciate some tips! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 24, 2016)

I keep this "Boat Check List" on my phone. I check it EVERY TIME that I am ready to go, both at home and at the ramp. I am sure there are things I should have added, too. 
I can almost always count on finding something on the list that I have forgotten before putting her into the water. Remember, I am old and losing my mind/memory.

regards, richg99

Boat Check List
Hull plug
Safety chains to van
Safety chain to boat
Unlock trolling motor
Key in ignition
Squeeze fuel bulb
check fuel level
lock on hitch
stretch launch rope and tie to clip
Hook up electric tow lights
check winch strap tightness
water
camera
sun glasses
rods
ice bottles for live well
life jacket(s)
raise front trailer wheel
manual bilge pump


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 24, 2016)

Gas and toilet paper.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 24, 2016)

Fishing rods and tackle

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Johnny (Jan 24, 2016)

put the drain plug in before you leave the house.
carry an extra drain plug in the boat.
carry an extra drain plug in the truck.


----------



## lugoismad (Jan 24, 2016)

Johnny said:


> put the drain plug in before you leave the house.
> carry an extra drain plug in the boat.
> carry an extra drain plug in the truck.




I attached mine to the transom with a length of cable.


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 24, 2016)

lugoismad said:


> Johnny said:
> 
> 
> > put the drain plug in before you leave the house.
> ...



In MN I believe we are required to have the drain plug out whenever the boat is being transported to show we've drained the bilge - part of the campaign to help prevent the spread of exotic species. Mine is on a length of chain hanging off the transom and is only in the boat when I'm actually on the water. Even more important then to be sure it's on the checklist. :mrgreen:


----------



## richg99 (Jan 24, 2016)

Happened just last week. 

Took my new hull out for her maiden voyage. BEFORE we left the boat barn, I tried to put the new tethered drain plug into the hole and tighten it down. Couldn't do it. Brand new nut was frozen and wouldn't adjust so that I could close the lever ( I hate lever type drain plugs, anyhow). The tools that I had wouldn't break it free.

Must have heard Johnny in my ear last Summer when I bought some new plugs. Grabbed one of them and put it in. Went fishing.

Story gets a bit better.... When I had the hull home for more mods..I checked where I left my new, loose drain plug and found that it had slid away, deep, under the battery shelf in the stern. It couldn't be retrieved with any tool that I possess. 

Took the LAST of my spare drain plugs and tethered it to the new boat's wire. At the same time, I broke free the frozen nut on the original plug. Now, at least, I have a spare.

Buy LOTS of plugs and keep them everywhere.

richg99


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 24, 2016)

I have 2 plugs in the boat, one in the truck, and several here at the house. You can never have too many!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2016)

lugoismad said:


> Johnny said:
> 
> 
> > put the drain plug in before you leave the house.
> ...


I usually keep one attached to the transom and a spare in my tackle box. I've been lucky so far as I've only forgot to put my plug in before launching 1 time, and I've never had to cancel a fishing trip because I forgot my plug. (knock on wood)


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 25, 2016)

Tethered plugs are the only way to go.


----------



## -CN- (Jan 25, 2016)

I've learned from reading this thread, that a boat checklist contains 3 very important items. 
All three of them are drain plugs.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 25, 2016)

-CN- said:


> I've learned from reading this thread, that a boat checklist contains 3 very important items.
> *All three of them are drain plugs.*


and like Rich said - - - and, *MAKE SURE THEY FIT !!!*

Last time out, we forgot our tackle box at the house - but at least the boat floated LOL.
so we just puttered around the lake a little being careful with the 3 hooks already on
the rods with the minnows we brought.
bagged one 3# LMB and some bream - so not really a ruined day.


----------



## Steve A W (Jan 25, 2016)

I had a check list that I had used for a few years and 
it was kinda tattered. So my daughter offered to type it for me.
I got the new list and found an addition to the end of the list,
"DON'T FORGET THE KIDS". :LOL2: 

Steve A W


----------



## Kismet (Jan 26, 2016)

If at all possible, cell phone.

PFDs you will use.

First aid kit with bandages big enough for gaping wounds.

Fire extinguisher.

Drinking water in excess of what you think you will need.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 26, 2016)

KIS, thanks or posting. I added the PFD and first aid kit onto my list. I bring my PFD's but they are not on my list, so this will help me to not forget them.

richg99


----------



## DMGO (Feb 8, 2016)

Condoms. In case the fish aren't biting...


----------

